# Wavelengths from Cree XR-E LED



## winsonli (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello this would be my first post.

I have ordered the Cree XR-E LED to light my aquarium. After doing some research, I found out that the Cree has a peak wavelength of 460nm. As I know, the chlorophyll C (present in most algae) has a peak absorption matching that wavelength. The LED gives very little light of 430nm (peak absorption of chlorophyll a). Does this mean that the LED would promote no plant growth but only algae? Or are other factors involved?

I know that the lumiled luxeons are great but they are expensive and hard to get in HK. Anyone lighting their aquariums with Cree XR-Es who can share their experiences?

Data sheet for the Cree LED: CREE | Lighting LEDs Documentation
Plants in the aquarium: Eleocharis "parvula", Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think many people have tried lighting their planted aquariums with LEDs quite yet. This method is currently cutting edge technology but it hasn't been proven by hobbyists in terms of experience.

From my knowledge of chlorophyll absorption, both algae and plants will grow under 460nm. However the light does contain a spectum that is favored by algae.










-John N.


----------

